# Team Philippines 2007



## stickmaster2000 (May 25, 2007)

Not sure where to post this, so am posting it here.

On the evening of Thursday 24th May 2007 the first meeting was held at the World HQ of the CDP WF (Cacoy Doce Pares World Federation) to officially formulate Team Philippines 2007 for the up-coming Eskrima World Championships to be held in Jakarta, Indonesia this coming 6th  10th September.
. 
There will be two teams representing the Philippines; Team Luzon, with players from Manila and the Northern regions and Team Vismin, players representing Visays (Cebu and Central regions and Mindano Southern regions). 

Master Anton St'James was elected as Philippines Team Manager and is responsible for overseeing the management of Team Philippines 2007 and leasing with the World Championships Host, Master Glen Gardiner from CDP Indonesia. 

Master St'James will be officiating at the World Championships and was one of the co-signatories approving the new rules and regulations document for CDP WF Competitions and events and is a member of the Authorized Review Board. 

This first meeting was designed to bring together Grandmasters and Masters from various schools and associations to explain the new set of rules governing CDP WF Championship events and to officially elect the Team Philippines Committee and set the agenda leading up to the World Championships. 

Information regarding the World Championships 2007 can be found on the following link. www.championships2007.cmaa.com


----------

